# On-line medical library



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Free downloads

Hesperian Foundation


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations on Medical books and supplies ??


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to the above link. You can download Where There is No Doctor, and other books. You can also order Where There is No Doctor, Where There is No Dentist, and other good books from the above link or another site or bookstore.


----------



## mtnscout (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's one worth looking over,

Naval manuals
Military Medicine | Naval Medicine | Navy Medicine | Humanitarian Medicine | Disaster Medicine - Virtual Naval Hospital: A digital library of military medicine and naval medicine and and humanitarian medicine and disaster medicine

Lots of good information.

As far as supplies go take a look here.

Chinook Medical Gear, Inc - Your Source for Medical Kits, Tactical Combat Casualty Care Items, Emergency First Aid Supplies including hemostatic, bandages, personal protection, iv supplies, tourniquets, evacuation and more!

Hope that helps.


----------

